# And You Think You Have Grooming Issues...



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

who stole my mop? ound:ound:ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG that is so hilarious!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...it's a Puli. Apparently they do agility!

Now THAT is hair in motion!!! ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

that is what my hair looks like in the morning!:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, I saw that in the pictures of the week on MSN but I don't know how to post them on the forum.....how do you do that?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I didn't think it would work..but I put my curser on it and clicked on copy. Then I pasted it into my picture folder. Once I saw that it copied, I had to resize it..

The thing I haven't figure out yet is how to do a collage..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Holy cow! Yikes.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*OMG What an amazing photo!!! So, I wonder if I can claim Tess is a Puli when I don't brush her frequently enough?*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that is a super cool looking dog-
I love the cords!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> *OMG What an amazing photo!!! So, I wonder if I can claim Tess is a Puli when I don't brush her frequently enough?*


*

Jill.. she'd probably turn into a huge MATT-i ound:*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's really interesting!! I've never seen a white Puli (only black or gray), but white is an allowed color in the standard. If you hadn't said it was a Puli, I would have been sure it was a Komondor (which is much larger than a Puli).

That's a really cool picture, Diane!

I love the look of the corded dogs. It's facinating! I just don't think I'd ever have the patience to cord a dog.

Here are two Komondor photos. In comparison, it is now obvious that your photo is a Puli. Cool!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There was a lady with a white puli standing ringside at Euk watching the havs and she brought her out of her crate for me! It was funny to see that and then the komondor! I wouldnt be able to tell the difference in a photo!

I just can't imagine how much more that dog has to jump to not knock the bar!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane, that is funny.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a beautiful job of cording!! That's a nice looking Puli.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My husband WANTS a corded Puli, or a corded Hav and I just can't get into it, although I LOVE the look, I know its more work than people would think. lol atleast for the first year or so, and then getting the cords clean and smell free!

My Local hav-breeder friend had a corded dog and she had to cut the cords off because the dog got into something stinky (I think it was a dead toad, maybe?) and she could NOT get the smell out.  Ahh..that would suck.

The little girl next door thinks Gucci looks like a mop!!! LOL She keeps asking me when "are your gonna cut Miss Gucci's hair, Miss Kara?" LOL!

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

One woman here who has one of Lincoln's littermates used to have Pulis, but she kept them BRUSHED. I asked her how long it took her to brush them out and she said she was never really DONE....it was always a work in progress! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I was in Petsmart yesterday and saw a Komondor. He was HUGE! They let me pet him. His fur was really course, not soft at all, I was surprised. He was really cool looking, though. I noticed when they went to their car that people kept stopping them in the parking lot. I suspect if you don't like to talk to strangers, you shouldn't have a corded dog!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havaluv said:


> I was in Petsmart yesterday and saw a Komondor. He was HUGE! They let me pet him. His fur was really course, not soft at all, I was surprised. He was really cool looking, though. I noticed when they went to their car that people kept stopping them in the parking lot. I suspect if you don't like to talk to strangers, you shouldn't have a corded dog!


I didn't think about that, but your right! lol And to think people ask a lot of Q's about Guch now. I bet that's nothing compared to a corded Hav, which may be the least corded dog of the 'corded' dogs. I notice more Pulis are corded, I don't see to many (ANY!) Komondors around here.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Reminds me of cousin "it"!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, that's really interesting!! I've never seen a white Puli (only black or gray), but white is an allowed color in the standard. If you hadn't said it was a Puli, I would have been sure it was a Komondor (which is much larger than a Puli).
> 
> That's a really cool picture, Diane!
> 
> ...


Kimberly..

This picture was posted on an Internet news segment...If I hadn't seen the name I would have just associated it with a Puli..as I have seen more of those than the Komondor's..

Both of these breeds utterly fasinate me! It's awesome seeing them in show!

The Puli in this photo seems so perfectly corded..there has to be a secret to achieving that look...it certainly can't be easy.


----------

